# The Phantom Mustang returns!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=rg4726

Every few years she pops up again. I still have two to build from the last two releases, but in case you missed it last time, here she is again!


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Oh -- missed your post, John. As ancient as it is, don't you love it?


----------

